# 24er TFT



## Neradis (22. November 2007)

Es gibt zwar schon ähnliche Threads, der (eigenen) Übersicht halber ein weiterer  :

Ich suche für meinen neuen Rechner noch einen brauchbaren 24 Zoll TFT, der sowohl spieletauglich als auch gegeignet für Officeanwendungen, Filme und Multimedia im Allgemeinen ist. Preislich sollte er nicht mehr als 650,- kosten.

Worauf es mir besonders ankommt: Bildqualität insbes. Farbbrillianz und -treue, sowie ein ansprechendes Design. Zusatzfunktionen wie Pivot, USB-Hub usw. spielen eher eine sekundäre Rolle. Reaktionszeit sollte auch stimmen, reagiere ich aber weniger empflindich drauf als auf matschige Farben und schlechten Blickwinkel.

Bisher liebäugel ich mit folgenden Monitoren:

* BENQ FP241W*  (ca. 645,-) _(<-- Auch wenn ich mit dem BenQ-Design nicht viel anfangen kann; dieser Fuß._ )

* NEC Multisync LCD2470WNX* (ca. 500-600 )

* DELL Ultrasharp 2407WFP-HC* (ca. 640,- )

* LG Flatron L245WP-SF* (ca. 550,- )

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem der Bildschirme oder kann mir einen (anderen) besonders empfehlen? Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. November 2007)

NEC, NEC und nochmal der NEC.

Der Dell ist irgendwie etwas buggy, keine Ahnung, was Dell da für 'nen Mist gebaut hat...


----------



## Adrenalize (22. November 2007)

Du kannst ja mal bei Prad einen Blick in die Testliste riskieren.
http://prad.de/new/monitore/testberichte.html
Das NEC und Dell wurden getestet, bekamen aber beide nur "gut", während andere 24" PVAs (Eizo, Belinea, HP) "sehr gut" bekamen. Das überrascht mich selber, hätte nicht gedacht dass zwischen den PVA 24ern derartige Unterschiede bestehen, vor allem beim Overdrive.

Leider sind Belinea 2485 S1W und HP LP2465 auch mangels HDCP keine Alternative, wenn man die Auflösung mal für bluray oder HD-DVD nutzen möchte in Zukunft.


----------



## ED101 (22. November 2007)

Wieso ist der DELL buggy der läuft einwandfrei hat PIP was will man mehr


----------



## Adrenalize (22. November 2007)

ED101 schrieb:


> Wieso ist der DELL buggy der läuft einwandfrei hat PIP was will man mehr


Laut Prad-Test hat er ein nicht ganz sauber arbeitendes Overdrive (das klingt beim Test des NEC aber noch schlimmer) und einen etwas bescheidenen Standardfarbraum in der Werkskalibrierung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. November 2007)

ED101 schrieb:


> Wieso ist der DELL buggy der läuft einwandfrei hat PIP was will man mehr


Ja, aber er hat arge Probleme, z.B. werden brauntöne bei Bewegung leicht lila.


----------



## Neradis (22. November 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Hab die Prad.de-Tests überflogen. Der NEC schneidet wirklich nicht toll ab. Trotzdem würde ich mir gerne ein eigenes Bild machen bzw. die Meinung von jemandem hören der mit dem NEC evtl. schon zu tun hatte. Denn die "Beweisbilder" auf prad.de sind nicht gerade aussagekräftig.

So schön ein EIZO ist, er liegt einfach nicht in meiner Preisklasse. Gleiches gilt für den teuren DELL. 
Was den BELINEA betrifft hat es Adrenalize passend ausgedrückt:  Ohne HDCP keine Alternative, auch wenn er ansonsten recht interessant klingt. 

Was haltet Ihr vom LG? Scheint zwar ein Monitor ohne größere Stärken zu sein, kommt aber immerhin ohne besondere Schwächen daher.

Der BenQ hat in diversen Tests ganz gut abgeschnitten. Nur stehe ich BenQ etwas skeptisch gegenüber; allerdings ohne objektive Begründung, ist mehr ein Bauchgefühl.


----------



## Bimek (12. Dezember 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, aber er hat arge Probleme, z.B. werden brauntöne bei Bewegung leicht lila.


 
Selten so einen Quatsch gehört 
Das mag ja messtechnisch evtl belegbar sein, aber ein "Mensch" vor dem Monitor sieht davon mal gar nix.

Wir haben hier drei 2407 aufgebaut (kleine LAN gehabt) , und die sind alle drei TOP.
Mag vllt etwas teurer sein, aber die Qualität von den Teilen ist sehr gut, zum Spielen genau wie zum Arbeiten

mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Dezember 2007)

Bimek schrieb:


> Selten so einen Quatsch gehört
> Das mag ja messtechnisch evtl belegbar sein, aber ein "Mensch" vor dem Monitor sieht davon mal gar nix.
> 
> Wir haben hier drei 2407 aufgebaut (kleine LAN gehabt) , und die sind alle drei TOP.
> ...


Wenn du davon noch nichts gehört hast, heißt das noch lange nicht, das das nicht stimmt, außerdem wäre es sinniger mal nachzufragen, statt gleich pampig zu werden...

Außerdem gehts hier um den 2407[highlight]-HC[/highlight]...

Ach btw: guggsu hier, da wirds beschrieben, runterscrollen, Video runterladen und selbst schauen und staunen...


----------



## Bimek (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin nicht pampig, nur verzweifelt 
...nur weil zwei Leute in irgendeinem Forum Probleme haben, muss man nicht gleich Verallgemeinerungen los lassen.

mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Dezember 2007)

Das Video ein paar Postings weiter unten hast dir aber schon angeschaut, oder?!

Aber kann ja nicht sein, was nicht sein darf und weil du vom 'alten' 2407 sprichst, kann der 2407 ja nicht irgendwie schlechter sein...

Sorry, aber du solltest dich wirklich mehr informieren und ja, du bist wirklich pampig, besonders da ich in der Lage war, meine Aussage zu belegen....

hier ein Link zum Posting mit dem Video......

nochwas zum Dell


----------



## Bimek (14. Dezember 2007)

Und wenn ich Dir jetzt 100 Links mit zufriedenen Dell Nutzern geben würde, wärst Du glücklich? Nicht hinter jedem Link steckt die ganze Wahrheit !!
Jeder sucht sich halt Links die passen, gelle? 

Und wenn Du meinst das war pampig... naja, 

have a nice day


----------



## mFuSE (15. Dezember 2007)

was ist hc?

Das Video ist aber lustig ... erinnert mich irgendwie an die gute alte Schlierenbildung 

http://mfuse.afc-clan.net/bilderarchiv/upload/archiv/PDVD_010.JPG
http://mfuse.afc-clan.net/bilderarchiv/upload/archiv/PDVD_072.JPG
http://mfuse.afc-clan.net/bilderarchiv/upload/archiv/PDVD_107.JPG


Was noch so vor >5? Jahren bei TFTs ganz normal war ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Dezember 2007)

mFuSE schrieb:


> was ist hc?


HC soll wohl High Color bedeuten...


----------



## mFuSE (15. Dezember 2007)

okeee.....


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Dezember 2007)

Bimek schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht pampig, nur verzweifelt
> ...nur weil zwei Leute in irgendeinem Forum Probleme haben, muss man nicht gleich Verallgemeinerungen los lassen.
> 
> mfg



doch, ein wenig pampig warst du schon. bitte etwas mehr auf den ton achten, ok?
aber gut, ignoriere die tests und kauf dir das ding. kannst ja dann berichten.


----------



## mFuSE (15. Dezember 2007)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ...aber gut, ignoriere die tests und kauf dir das ding. kannst ja dann berichten.



Jau, denn merke: Man kann sich alles schön- und schlechtreden


----------



## Adrenalize (15. Dezember 2007)

Es beweist halt einmal mehr, dass man TFTs am besten immer vorher testen sollte.

Das Problem mit den Brauntönen betrifft vermutlich auch nicht alle Exemplare der Modellreihe, sonst hätte Dell was unternommen (wegen zu hoher Rücklaufzahlen).
Wird halt so was sein wie die Ausleuchtung bei einigen Samsüngern: Der eine hat eine Perfekte, der andere tauscht viermal um und bekommt nur Exemplare mit unregelmäßiger Helligkeit.


----------



## exa (15. Dezember 2007)

ginbts denn anzeichen dafür, das belinia ihren 24 zoller mal in ner version mit hdcp rausbringt???

EDIT:

hab den HP w2408h gefunden, und der scheint trotz tn panel nur beim blick von unten schlecht zu sein, zu lesen bei prad:

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2007/test-hp-w2408h.html


----------



## exa (16. Dezember 2007)

kann oder will keiner was zum HP w2408 sagen???


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Dezember 2007)

Naja, ist ein Standard 24" TN TFT, würd mir sowas wirklich nicht kaufen, aufgrund der Blickwinkelabhängigkeit...


----------



## exa (17. Dezember 2007)

hast dir mal die bilder von prad angeschut??? von der seite find ich voll ok und von oben auch, nur von unten isses krass, aber wer schaut schon von unten auf den moni????


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich schau gerad von unten weil sich der Schirm nicht weiter nach oben neigen kann und du tusts auch, weißt es nur nicht!

Außerdem solltest du dich wirklich mal mit dem Sichtfeld auf den Schirm beschäftigen, denn wird dir klar werden, das die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, besonders bei größeren Schirmen, nicht soo unwichtig ist, denn du hast ja nicht nur 'nen Punkt den du betrachten kannst sondern 'ne Fläche die ja mit der Größe der Diagonale größer wird und damit wird auch der Winkel in dem du auf einige Bereiche des Schirms schaust.

Desweiteren hast du auch bei kleineren Änderungen des "Ausgangspunktest" (dein Kopf) recht deutlich sichtbare Farbveränderungen, die besonders bei dunkleren Bildern auffalen...

Die Ausleuchtung usw ist auch nicht soo gut, aufgrund des Kostendruckes der TN Schirme...


----------



## mFuSE (17. Dezember 2007)

lass die Leute doch kaufen was sie verdienen statt es denen 10 mal zu sagen und sie wissen es immer noch besser


----------



## exa (17. Dezember 2007)

nein ich höre gern was stefan sagt, es is seine meinung und die schätze ich, nichtsdestotrotz werde ich mir wahscheinlich ein eigenes bild machen, da man eine internetbestellung ja ohne weiteres zurückgeben kann...


----------



## mFuSE (17. Dezember 2007)

exa schrieb:


> kann oder will keiner was zum HP w2408 sagen???



ok,
hab mir mal den Test angesehen :p

Für ein TN Pannel tatsächlich eine ausgezeichnete Sichtweite oO
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2007/test-hp-w2408h-teil8.html
Was aber noch gar nicht erwähnt wurde:


Das TN-Panel des HP Pavilion w2408h weist eine s*piegelnde Oberflächenbeschichtung* auf, die von Hewlett-Packard als ´*BrightView Technology*´ bezeichnet wird.
Damit ist der Monitor für mich schon auf alle nur erdenklichen Arten disqualifiziert :p
Ein ebenfalls großer Minuspunkt: Kein DVI, dafür HDMI 


Wobei es daß schon gewesen sein sollte, die restlichen Werte sind für ein TN Pannel tatsächlich erstaunlich gut oO
Was bei Bugdet Monitoren gerne untern Tisch gefallen lassen wird: Interpolation... aber hier:
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2007/test-hp-w2408h-teil14.html

Ebenfalls Bestwerte oO

Daß er kein Overdrive hat werte ich als *Plus*, denn ein schlecht abgestimmtes Overdrive ist herrlich kontraproduktiv 

Sowieso ist Overdrive aufm TN bester Schwachsinn denn man betreiben kann nur um den MediaDaublöd Kunden 2MS statt 5, 8 oder gar 16ms verkaufen zu können 


Nö .. also der HP ist überraschend gut, um Glare wirste wohl bei Modernen TN Pannels nicht rum kommen, irgendwie muss man die technischen Schwächen dieser Displayetechnik schließlich ausgleichen


----------



## exa (17. Dezember 2007)

schön das du dir das so genau angeschaut hast, ich danke dir!!!

ich glaub ich bestell den wirklich mal auf verdacht, zurückschicken kann man immer noch...

und hdmi statt dvi is für mich sogar besser^^

PS: die variante HPw2408 hat dvi, aber kein hdmi^^


----------



## mFuSE (17. Dezember 2007)

NP^^

Für mich ist *Glare *halt wirklich ein Unding. Notebooks kann man damit außerhalb eines Raumes nicht verwenden - und dort auchnur dann wenn keine Lichtquelle drauf strahlt oder man nicht mit dem Rücken zum Fenster sitzt.

- Das sind mir zu viele Einschränkungen 


Ok, sowas muss man gesehen und wohl getestet haben bevor es einem derart wie mir aufn Zeiger gehen kann ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab schonmal Glara Schirme aus der Nähe gesehen.

Dazu kann ich wirklich nur sagen:

Das ist die dümmste Erfindung der letzten 10 Jahre, völlig Hirnrissiger Blödsinn, der *ausschließlich* Nachteile mitsich bringt.

mFuse hats ja schon gesagt, die Teile sind teilweise kaum zu gebrauchen, nur wenn du deine Zimmerbeleuchtung auf den Schirm abstimmst und das ganze recht dunkel ist, kannst ev. damit leben, ansonsten hast 'nen Spiegel vorder Nase -> Untauglich fürn Alltag...


----------



## exa (18. Dezember 2007)

hab hier ein nb mit glare, ja was soll man sagen, da ich sowieso sehr pingelig mit der sache bin und jede normale röhre mir mit spiegelungen aufn sack geht, is standardmäßig bei mir verdunkelt...


----------



## mFuSE (18. Dezember 2007)

exa schrieb:


> ....standardmäßig bei mir verdunkelt...


auch ne Möglichkeit 


Mein Zimmer ist auf der Südseite und ich sitz mit dem Rücken zum Fenster.
Aktuell scheint auch die Sonne aufn Monitor - es ist egal - man merkt (fast, man sieht nur den Staub aufm Pannel besser  ) nichts 


So hab ich die Sonne im Rücken und ein 1A Bild vor mir - ich finde das so sehr angenehm ^^


----------



## exa (19. Dezember 2007)

so, ich hab ihn jetz einfach mal bestellt, per nachname, damit er rechtzeitig vor weihnachten noch da is^^

mal sehn wie er is, wenn nicht geht er eben wieder zurück...


----------



## Sniffy (19. Dezember 2007)

Also ich find den Samsung 245T ganz interesssant.
Getestet wurde der vor kurzem auch bei prad.

Hört sich aufjedenfall sehr gut an finde ich.Oder was meint ihr?

Ich denke auch mal das wenn er mal richtig verfügbar sein wird, dann so im Februar nächsten Jahres auch günstiger zu haben sein wird.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Dezember 2007)

Ein Bildschirm soll sich nicht gut anhören, er muss ein gutes Bild bringen, zum hören hast deine Musiokanlage und nicht den *BILD*schirm!!!!1111

However: bei DEN Größen ist ein TN Panel absolut nicht empfehlenswert, es sollt schon ein VA oder IPS haben, wie von dem erwähnten 245T, der allerdings nicht sehr preisgünstig ist, Qualität hat halt ihren Preis...

...der aber bei Bildschirmen und einer "estimated usag rate" von 5 Jahren und mehr eher sekundär sein sollte!!

Generell gilt:
Ein teurerer Schirm muss nicht teurer sein, wenn ich ihn länger nutze...
Ein 500 Schirm 5 Jahre genutzt ist günstiger als ein 300 Schirm 2 Jahre genutzt, das sollt man auch nie vergessen...


----------



## mFuSE (19. Dezember 2007)

grade mal den  Testbericht überflogen, sowas ist natürlich extrem doof:


> Das Innenleben und das Backlight sind frei sichtbar. Ein durch die Hintergrundbeleuchtung magisch angezogenes Insekt gelangt ohne Mühe ins Innere. Außerdem ermöglichen die Öffnungen ein schnelles Eindringen von Staub.





> Im Betrieb erzeugt der Samsung 245T ein leichtes Sirren, das empfindliche Ohren stören könnte. Bei normalem Arbeitsabstand (größer 60 cm) und normaler Geräuschkulisse des PCs ist das Sirren nicht wahrnehmbar. Lauscht man jedoch bei leiser Umgebung an der Rückseite des Geräts, so ist ein permanentes Summen bis in ca. 30 cm Entfernung zu hören. Dieses besteht unabhängig von der Helligkeit des Monitors und ist nur in sehr leisen Räumen etwas störend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und dann noch die anderen Kleinigkeiten wie im Fazit zu lesen.
Klar, meckern auf hohem Niveau - das darf man in der Preisklasse ja aber auch...
Sowieso ist das schon extrem günstig für nen "Pro" 24er Monitor, ich hab damals noch par hunderter mehr für den 21er Eizo gezahlt 

Auchwenn Eizo die Pannels von Samsung  benutzt, so überzeugen sie dennoch mehr, z.b. durch eine perfekte Overdrive Abstimmung ...

Jetzt kriegt man fürs gleiche Geld die 24er Topmodelle von Eizo - für mich wäre die Wahl wieder die selbe ^^


----------



## Sniffy (19. Dezember 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ein Bildschirm soll sich nicht gut anhören, er muss ein gutes Bild bringen, zum hören hast deine Musiokanlage und nicht den *BILD*schirm!!!!1111



Toller Kommentar, wär ich von alleine nicht drauf gekommen.
Was ich geschrieben habe gezog sich auf den Test von Prad bezüglich des 245T.

Desweiteren habe ich auch nicht vor mit nen 24 zoller mit TN panel zu holen.
Der hier schon erwähnte HP 2408h hat nen Kollege von mir. Ist im Grundegenommen nicht schlecht, doch bei dem gefällt mir nicht nur das TN Panel und die damit verbunde Einschränkung des Blickwinkels , sondern auch das spiegelnde Display nicht. Desweiteren muss der über HDMI angeschlossen werden, was ja im gunde nicht schlecht ist. Da ich aber auch die PS3 an den Monitor anschließen will, habe ich keine Lust immer umzustecken.
Deshalb find ich den 245T nicht schlecht. Sicherlich hat der auch kleine Macken und sicherlich hätte ich auch lieber einen Eizo HD2441W. Aber fast 1.300 sind mir dafür einfach zu teuer, auch wenn ich ihn 5 oder mehr Jahre nutzen kann.
Naja, mal abwarten....


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Dezember 2007)

Preisgünstiger wäre z.B. der Hyundai 241W, in dem Preisbereich würd ich mich eher nach EIZO, NEC umschauen als ein 'normales' Samsung...


----------



## exa (25. Dezember 2007)

so, habe den HP w2408h jetz hier, und bin bis jetz sehr zufrieden, selbst bei 170 grad seitblick nur sehr wenig farbverfälschung, von unten fängt es wie im test beschrieben sehr schnell an, aber wirklich akzeptabel, wenn man davorsitzt keinerlei verfälschungen, trotz 24zoll, auch keine störpixel, was natürlich freut, nachteil bis jetzt: nur vga kabel da, daher noch keine tests in sehr hoher auflösung mgl...


----------

